# Help me pick a name for my puppy!



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Alright that's it, I've decided. I am putting the deposit down.

Zaniri's Cheeky Monkey Can SH WCX Am SH WC X Can Ch Tashora Major Majong 
(http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=185513) X (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=202488)

People know that at one time I was looking at English lines, so why wouldn't I be happy with a well bred litter that isn't charging more for them! And of course I love the breeder.

Now if they decide to breed the other dog I will switch the deposit over so this might be the breeding:
Zaniri Scenter of the Universe Can CDX WCI TD JH Am CD TD WC JH X Am. CH. Amigold On A Wing N A Prayer CD MH WCX VCX DDHF OS
(http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=169057) X (http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=14157)

So I am working on names and these are my Dad's my favorite. I want my parents opinion because I totally left them out of the Moxie decision (because they would have told me no!)

So pick your favorite! Suggest new names!

Here are some call names I like but have no show names, so if you canthink of a show name then post it!

Charleston - the southern city
Diogi (D-O-G)
Gibbs - the character from NCIS
Darcy - the character from Pride and Prejudice 
Ralph
Beauregard (Bo) - the southern general
Rebel - a southern philosophy!


Explanations of the names:
*Hunley: 
*The HL Hunley was the first submarine to sink an enemy ship. It sank 2 times in Charleston Harbor before finally on it's 3rd trip it sank the USS Housantonic, after, it promptly sank again. My father's favorite, but I haven't suggested Dixon or Puck to him yet.
*Dixon:
*Lt. Dixon was the commander of the Hunley who was able to get it to sink a ship. In his wallet he carried a dented gold coin, that at one point saved his life.
*Allons-y
*French for "Let's go!"
*Duckie
*A character from Pretty in Pink, who I love, but also possibly what the puppy will be hunting!
*Birdy
*Definitely what puppy will be hunting!
*Crush
*I was watching finding nemo and it came to me
*Bob
*Stealing from my friend's boyfriend's chihuahua, my Dad thinks this is on is hysterical!
*Puck
*I have been playing Ice hockey since I can remember I love ice hockey and therefore love this name.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A Sabre puppy would be just amazing. . .


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes this would be a rebreeding Lilly so I'm REALLY hoping they do it! If I go with Birdy get a boy and it's a sabre baby I might name him Zaniri's Wing Man.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I picked Bob. It's simple and to the point. Congrat's on your new baby.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

dad likes that one too but my friend's boyfriend named his chihuahua that so I dunno.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Major is a beautiful boy too!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I do like the looks of major but I like the credentials of the others better.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I love Puck-busy body puppy.LOL


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

haha yeah!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love "CRUSH".....


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

How exciting! You've put alot of thought into these names...probably more than I put into my children's!! 

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Crush :smooch: Might just steal it for our next dog!

Had to add - don't like Puck. Although I'm not a big hockey person - all I think of is the nasty guy from the first season of Real World on MTV...I watch too much TV!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a big NCIS fan too.

How about
Gibbs : Zahiri's Bird Slap Challenger

The car that Gibbs' dad finished restoring for him in the Heartland episode was a 1970 Challenger. Then of course the infamous head slap Gibbs does to his crew.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Good one Dann! I like it!

My friend was mad that I put Crush up instead of Romeo. But I think i like Crush better.

Puck is up instead of "Gretzky" my absolute favorite hockey player, Canadian born, just like the puppy! 

I put a lot of thought into Moxie's name, got alot of suggestions from ALOT of people, in the end my roommate suggested her name and the point is that it really suits her.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

Puck is a very naughty character in Midsummers night dream.
You def have an NCIS thing going on with Gibbs and Ducky (my vote)
:wave:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Ducky is more Pretty in Pink, but I do like ducky form NCIS too.


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

I love the name dixon, but then again i would call him Mr Dixon


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am always a fan of human like names for animals. We had a cat named Bob and it was too funny. There was also Bill the dog, Frank the cat, and now they have Todd and Sam the dogs.. Murphy isnt so much a human name, but I still love it.. 

I vote Bob!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I really like "Puck," but I'm torn, since I can imagine shouting it out the back door and getting misinterpreted.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

tobelevski said:


> Puck is a very naughty character in Midsummers night dream.
> You def have an NCIS thing going on with Gibbs and Ducky (my vote)
> :wave:


Our cats name is Jethro as in Jethro Gibbs. My vote was for Duckie, I may have to steel that one for my next foster puppy.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

I love NCIS. The reference to The Man from Uncle was superb, only oldies like myself would have got it.
My friend has called her GSP Gibb :wave:


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I am leaning towards Crush of course if I do name him Crush I worry he'll have a surfer dude attitude and not be the brightest light. Moxie well sometimes I wonder what I was thinking giving her cause to be so energetic!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> *Hunley: *
> The HL Hunley was the first submarine to sink an enemy ship. It sank 2 times in Charleston Harbor before finally on it's 3rd trip it sank the USS Housantonic, after, it promptly sank again....


Built in Mobile, Alabama! 
(that's pronounced "Moe-Beale" or moʊˈbiːl/ to you northern types)

I like *Hunley & Bo!*


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

We like Hunley because it's sometihng the south (and charleston especially!) is INSANELY proud of. Even though in the end more southern than northern lives were lost.


----------

